
System resources for UWP apps and games on Xbox One - pjmlp
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/xbox-apps/system-resource-allocation
======
nsriv
The 1GB RAM limit for apps seems tight, but ultimately seems like a good UX
decision.

